# Trade guppies



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone know what store will trade a bunch of guppies for a few neon tetras. Also does anyone need any guppies. Free to dfwapc members. I live in Irving/coppell. You will need to pickup off Mcarthur and beltline

PS


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'll take the guppies if you don't want them.. how far are you from sandy lake road and denton tap. ? I don't have any fish at all.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

about 3-4 miles.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

powerslayer said:


> about 3-4 miles.


 when would be a good time to come and get them? I don't think it's to far of a drive. I could come get the guppies, and stop by in coppell to see my sister,nephew, brother in law, and the nieces in law.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If it doesn't work out with Joey(FishyJoe), I'll trade you. I have a few neons. The exact count, I'm not sure. I want to say six but I can't see them all. I made the mistake of using potting soil with fertilizer in my el natural tank and now my algae bloom is so think, I only have 3in of viability in my ten gal tank.

--Robert


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Robert,

Are you sure it is due to the potting soil/fertilizer? Algae can grow on damp concrete in dim light. It is never nutrient limited. So there is no reason to suspect nutrients. If the soil is leaking NH4, or tank is cycling, that could cause algae. Water changes will resolve that eventually, as will more plant mass (floating plants especially). Too much light, not enough plants or NH4 is most likely the cause of any algae, not macro/micro nutrients.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm happy to report that this morning I saw the green water is dissipating. The only things that have changes is that I've slowed down the dosing and my CO2 has ran out. I think after a couple of hefty water changes, it may be under wraps.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm still interested. got busy but going to give power slayer a call in the morning... I've been out of it, I need to find my vitain-d 50,000 unit medication.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I talked to you friday, and you said to give you a call back. I called you back and got your voice mail. still interested in the guppies.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I called and you didn't answer do you still have them?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Joey, I've got some young tuxedo platy you can have if you want them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> Joey, I've got some young tuxedo platy you can have if you want them.


I'll take any thing.:tea: I did have phil's rummy noses in a 15g, well I was setting up my 55g. well let just say the prime wasn't prime... it was lowering ph. I forgot that I put some left over lowering ph in 
a old prime bottle. couldn't tell which was which. I throw them out and got a new bottle of prime.
when would be a good time to come pick up the platy's?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Almost anytime really. PM me when you decide when you want to come by and I'll send you my cell/address.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks for the platy's. now to just work on getting more plants.


----------

